# Anubias, temperature sensitive



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought I'd post this observation.

I unhooked my heater accidentally, and over night I noticed one of my anubias nana started to melt. Necrosis was happening to old and new growth. At first I thought it was nutrient deficiency but the other plants and 2 other anubias were fine. Then I saw the unplugged heater.

I normally keep it 78°F but over night it went to room temp, ~70°F. The fishes were fine. Since the heater is running, the anubias shows no further necrosis.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, i had no idea it would affect them so quickly, and badly... thanks for the tip...


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> I thought I'd post this observation.
> 
> I unhooked my heater accidentally, and over night I noticed one of my anubias nana started to melt. Necrosis was happening to old and new growth. At first I thought it was nutrient deficiency but the other plants and 2 other anubias were fine. Then I saw the unplugged heater.
> 
> I normally keep it 78°F but over night it went to room temp, ~70°F. The fishes were fine. Since the heater is running, the anubias shows no further necrosis.


 
How about making 'observations' based on the other two Anubias plants?!


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an Anubias in my aquarium that is showing no ill effects from being in water that has been ranging from 64-66 degress F lately. I wonder if the sharp drop in temp is what did it. And with only 1 out of 3 Anubias suffering this problem, I wouldn't call it a conclusive observation yet.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I have some Anubias in my 120g that is currently cycling. They have been there for several days in 60-65 deg water with no ill effects so far.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

EdwardN said:


> How about making 'observations' based on the other two Anubias plants?!


The other 2 showed minor damage but not as bad as the one for some reason.



jmhart said:


> I have some Anubias in my 120g that is currently cycling. They have been there for several days in 60-65 deg water with no ill effects so far.


Maybe it's the temperature swing.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> The other 2 showed minor damage but not as bad as the one for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the temperature swing.



I think maybe that's what it is. They transitioned slowly from a 76 deg tank to the 60 deg tank


----------

